# Poll On Etoll



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

Ok, so i just want to do a little experiment.
What are you going to do now that etolls are going live?
Vote below, and spread the poll.
http://www.easypolls.net/poll.html?p=526f9d14e4b0b3a338520b05

Curious to see what the results will be.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

Refuse e-tag, and I'm not going to pay the invoices. They will not get a cent from me!


----------



## Nightfearz (3/11/13)

I have an E-tag already... (blush)


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

Nightfearz said:


> I have an E-tag already... (blush)


Well, seeing as you work for the devil, i mean sanral, they gave you a bunch for free. Ps, if you have some spare, please get me one. I want to make a youtube video...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/11/13)

Turn it into a Mod - free battery and case

Reactions: Like 1


----------

